# how to boot from cd



## intelfan (Mar 16, 2008)

i have a imac g3 and i was wondering how to boot from CD but i don't have a mac keyboard i just use a PC one that has a USB plug instead of a ps2 works for me so i don't bother buying a mac one


----------



## ShosMeister (Jan 19, 2008)

Simplest method: Hold "C" while booting and it should go to CD.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

well if you go to system preferences and you have and install disk you can pull up startup disk and select your boot source.

read this first
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106698


----------



## ShosMeister (Jan 19, 2008)

The only issue with that Thorough is that it will be defaulted to the CD at that point until changed manually.

Again, the simplest method is to press C during startup and it will boot from the CD for that boot process only. Then it defaults back to the preference setting.

Alternately, during boot up, press Option-Command-Shift-Delete (yeah it takes a lot of fingers on purpose). That will allow you to switch the boot volume just as you would in the system preferences only during the boot up process so you don't have to go all the way in, change it, then reboot again for it to take effect.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Holding just the option key will give you the boot selection screen at startup on a Mac. The only thing is that it may not work on a non-Apple keyboard.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

ShosMeister said:


> The only issue with that Thorough is that it will be defaulted to the CD at that point until changed manually.


...you can change it back when booted to the install disk as well


----------



## intelfan (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks guys but after trying to give a mac a chance it failed because after booting from CD and installing mac OS x 10.2 jaguar. It dose not work because when i turn it on it will give me a apple logo then a big red X and i cant reinstall them old mac OS or try reinstalling the new one so it is just a wast of money


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Did you make sure that the firmware was up to date before installing OS X? Many of the G3 imacs had to be updated before they would run OS X.


----------



## intelfan (Mar 16, 2008)

no but can i still repair it some how.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

1. The Red Prohibitory sign means that you cannot install with that specific MAC OS X CD, It's probably and upgrade CD or a CD from a different type of MAC. or is it a retail copy of Jaguar?

2. Where did you get that CD? You need a bonafide retail copy of 10.2.x and the very first thing you need to do once you install 10.2.x is to update to 10.2.8. Do not pass GO, Do not collect 200 dollars, Go directly to software update and install all your updates.

3 Maybe you do not have enough HD space. Check the sys requirements.Since it's an iMac G3 I know you can install at least 10.2 on it as long as it meets the requiremnts

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_OS_X_v10.2

4. I'm not 100 sure you can use the PC keyboard to install??? You might need a MAC keyboard and mouse to isntall and use a PC keyboard later. I'm undecided on this but try installing with both if you can.


----------



## intelfan (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks but i gave up on macs I'll just stick with PCs there easier but thanks for all your help.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The keyboard and mouse do not matter for installing. As for upgrading the firmware, you have to have OS 9 installed to do so. About the only place to find those CDs are on ebay. You shouldn't write Macs off yet, as you picked such an old one to begin with that many had issues when they were new and still supported.


----------



## ShosMeister (Jan 19, 2008)

Sorry you had such a time with that old G3. If you want to "play" a bit, take a look at a used Mini. They are much more current and, if you have a USB keyboard/mouse, you can probably even use a switchbox to share keyboard/mouse and monitor between that and your PC.


----------



## intelfan (Mar 16, 2008)

it's okay ill stick with PC i already put over a hundred bucks into it and not putting another penny. but again thanks for your help


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

intelfan said:


> it's okay ill stick with PC i already put over a hundred bucks into it and not putting another penny. but again thanks for your help


Over coming the learing curve is the biggest obstacle for a "switcher". Using a G3 is like driving a old beat up FORD, you should expect issues. But G3s were great in their day. If you want a good mac experience go to an apple store. 


But take my word on this, Macs are easier to use than Windows PCs. I've first learned computers as an applecare helpdesk support agent on Mac Portables and now i'm an IT admin and I had to learn Windows. 

To me windows is way too cluttered up and the issues are many and rarely fixable. On Macs it seems like i can resolve all the issues and there are not as many issues. 

I have come to love both OS's and I'm up to the challenge for both. On th other hand if I had to bet my life on an OS i'd pick MAC OS X over WINDOWS. And if you do side with WINDOWS XP or VISTA go with XP PRO or VISTA ULTIMATE! I recommend keeping up with both casue you will use both mroe and more in the future! And if money is an issue you will find WINDOWS to be the better choice casue there is a lot of cheap hard ware out there for WINDOWS PCs and Apple only puts their OS on the best Hardware and that's one reason why they do not permit their OS to be install on and hard ware that is considered "other than apple".

I cannot wait to get into Linux...:wave:


----------



## intelfan (Mar 16, 2008)

well thanks and yes money is a issue for me also if apple wouldn't always try to make fun of PCs. I wouldn't hate apple as much but the reason i went with a PC when i first bought a computer is because there cheaper and easier to find and i like to play a lot of games. Of cores now for me PCs are way easier to use but like i said thanks for helping I'm still not sure how to close threads so please if you can close this thread.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You can't, but as a mod I can, and it is done as you asked.


----------

